# 2x4 Basics Workbench with CASTERS ???



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Think about it, how would anyone know without a picture?
I want my work brench to sit in one spot and be rock solid.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Think about it, how would anyone know without a picture?
> I want my work brench to sit in one spot and be rock solid.


Sure ... But when one's workshop is also one's two-car garage, the option to be able to move it to the side 
(if necessary) can be handy. Hence, my research/question.

:smartass:


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

CaptainMarvel said:


> Sure ... But when one's workshop is also one's two-car garage, the option to be able to move it to the side
> (if necessary) can be handy. Hence, my research/question.
> 
> :smartass:


Ayuh,... just put another 2x horazonal 'tween the legs, boxin' 'em for strength,...
Then screw the caster to Them...

If it wobbles, put some corner braces in...


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm with bondo.
for mine, I was able to do the cheap route.

Wifey did not like the kitchen island in our house. I pulled it out, put some casters on the bottom, now I have a moveable workbench. ( make sure to get at least two of the casters with brakes. )


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

Right ... but what I was asking/wondering is whether anyone has successfully added casters to their 2x4 Basics workbench - and, if so, how has it been working out and might there be some pics to share.


I AM going to give bondo's suggestion a try - perhaps as early as this weekend. Mine is a hefty 3.5' x 8' assembly table/workbench - so it's going to take some assistance from a buddy of mine to help me safely turn the bench on it's side (likely onto some foam insulation) and back up once the casters are installed. 


When I do this, I will be sure to take pics of the process and report on the result.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... Make sure ya take into account the height of the legs, 'n casters,...

It'd be an ashame to build it, 'n find ya need a ladder to use it...


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

I built a workbench and put casters on it. Made sure they were locking casters and nice and solid so it wouldn't wobble when I didn't want it to. WOrks out well.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,... Make sure ya take into account the height of the legs, 'n casters,...
> 
> It'd be an ashame to build it, 'n find ya need a ladder to use it...


:laughing: . . . I Know, Right?


For visual reference sake, my bench (basically) resembles this ...













Since I cannot find any pics depicting the construction process, there is basically some leftover space on each "shelf" of the 2x4 Basics workbench legs - with each 2x4 (or, in my case for the bottom shelf/bracing, 2x6's) cornering on each leg shelf.

The following pic kind of depicts the basic concept pretty well . . . 











So, what I was thinking I would do is miter 4x4's to fit within the space - having each piece log enough to also serve as an additional support brace between the first and middle shelves - make sense? Going to have to drill a few additional holes into the bottom shelves of the 2x4 Basics resin legs - but I'm thinking it will work out. Just need to figure out which screws to use.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

TheBobmanNH said:


> I built a workbench and put casters on it. Made sure they were locking casters and nice and solid so it wouldn't wobble when I didn't want it to. WOrks out well.


Is/Was your workbench based on the 2x4 Basics workbench legs?


----------



## boukord (Mar 29, 2014)

I've ordered this and plan to build it without a full middle shelf- maybe just bracing on 3 sides and will add casters. I saw a post that describes scabbing extra 2x4 and mounting casters on lower 2x4. Probably fine, but then the load to the legs is entirely lateral and I feel that the load should be directed up, so I will try and have the caster plate directly under both sides of the plastic leg: I'm going to scab a short 2x4 to either the front or side lower 2x4, then to fill the void which looks like maybe 1/2" between the wood and the bottom of the leg with a thin 4x4 or whatever, so that when I mount the caster, its base plate will catch both sides of the plastic leg. I like to plan, not so much to build but when I get this done someday I'll send a pic.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

What the heck are you calling a 2x4basics workbench? I have seen probably 50 different workbenches made out of 2x4s.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

ToolSeeker said:


> What the heck are you calling a 2x4basics workbench? I have seen probably 50 different workbenches made out of 2x4s.


http://www.menards.com/main/buildin...nch-legs-and-shelf-links/p-1378466-c-9442.htm


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

So your paying $70 for four legs you could also make out of 2x4?


----------



## Peter Kay (Nov 25, 2015)

Mounting casters on a workbench when using 2x4 construction is not sturdy enough because pine 2x4 is soft. I suggest Bench Dog Caster brackets which bolt through 2 2x4s and hold a threaded pin caster securely. They are sold on Amazon and they do not protrude to trip on.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

ToolSeeker said:


> So your paying $70 for four legs you could also make out of 2x4?


My thought as well.


----------



## balperi (Nov 23, 2015)

When i created any workbench and also place casters onto it. Made sure we were holding locking casters and also great and also reliable then it couldn't wobble after i failed to are interested to be able to. Computes effectively.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm building a bench now for my table saw and I'm going to use these...

http://www.rockler.com/workbench-ca...PL&sid=V9146&gclid=CICn8N_7rMkCFQISfgodngwGlQ


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

ddawg16 said:


> I'm building a bench now for my table saw and I'm going to use these...
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/workbench-ca...PL&sid=V9146&gclid=CICn8N_7rMkCFQISfgodngwGlQ


those look nice.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Those casters look great: Up and the bench sits right on the floor, down for mobility. But consider this: it appears all four casters are steerable. It that what you want? Would you be better off with only one end steerable? In what axis do you think you'll move it most often? Long axis or short axis? How far?

Pick up 2 fixed and 4 steerable really cheap casters.  Tack a 3½×8 frame together, mount the steerable casters and see how it steers from the long side and short side. Now put the fixed casters on one end and see how it steers from the long side and short side.


----------



## Peter Kay (Nov 25, 2015)

*Re: Casters with post and brackets*

My need may be very different because my bench is in my garage in Florida. I need to wheel my bench away from the wall periodically to vacuum all the sawdust that the vacuum does not suck up. I am using Steelex 3" 150 lb. post casters and they work perfectly. To use the Bench Dog Post Brackets I needed to get 4" bolts to go through the two 2x4 legs.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Casters bounce if you try planing or beating down on something. For anything over 300 lbs or so, I use 4" rubber wheel/ball bearing swivel on all 4 corners for general moving around. I think the weight rating is applied to the bearings or the body, but not really to the axle, at least with cheaper casters (about 10.00 each amazon). Some expensive casters mention their axle rating as well.
Short 2x4 blocks on the bottom shelf and screwed from the corner pieces will hold for light duty wheeling. The wheels have height, so count it in.


----------



## Peter Kay (Nov 25, 2015)

*Steelex 3" casters*

I was going to use rubber wheeled casters and I considered 4" wheels but since I will not be using the bench to support heavy items and my only need is to move the bench periodically, Steelex told me that 3" casters would work well at 150LB weight load at each leg.


----------



## mtnwalton (Jul 20, 2014)

I've built many benches over the years and started using casters maybe 20 years ago. Dual locking casters are best for most light to medium applications. If you use two steering and two fixed be prepared for frustration unless you have lots of sq. footage to maneuver in. 

In scene shop work we had large tables, 4 x 16 with all swivels. You won't regret it. Just add blocking in the area and use plate type casters, not stem type.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

I saw the Steelex casters in amazon. The problem is that I used cheaper casters and although they all claim weights, the ease of moving depends on the bearings and the axle. The few brands that said something about their axles also cost closer to 100.00 each.:surprise:
Cheaper 3" I used couldn't handle 300 lb. I mean I don't want to struggle with it. Since there isn't that much price difference with the cheaper wheels, I think it's better to go one size bigger. I built a rack to keep some of waste lumber, garden equipment, etc, about 60"x23" and left over plywood pieces. I wanted this mobile so I can park inside when it snows. When the casters work well, the rack can be a bit weak construction also.


----------



## Peter Kay (Nov 25, 2015)

*re: casters*

My bench is 24x72 and I am not into building furniture and the Steelex 4" casters are red Urethane over rubber and work fine. The bench is all 2x4 construction. 2x4 lumber is soft wood and I considered the double 2x4 legs with a plate caster but because it is soft wood I was attracted to the Bench Dog Caster Brackets. The only inconvenience was buying 4" hex head bolts to go through two 2x4s and the M12 lock nuts.


----------

